# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Ναυτιλιακα οικονομικα ή Νομικος σε ναυτιλιακη

## corto

Μια φιλη θελει να μπει στην ναυτιλια και σκεφτεται να παει ναυτιλιακα οικονομικα στο παπει η ειναι καλυτερα να τελειωσει νομικη σαν νομικος σε ναυτιλιακη?

Επισης ρωταει πως δουλευουνε οι ναυτιλιακοι οικονομολογοι.Πανε με ποσοστο επι του συμβολαιου οπως ειναι οι νομικοι "??

Γενικοτερα που νομιζετε ειναι καλυτερα απο αποψη cost effective και ανταμοιβων σε σχεση με τις σπουδες και εσεις τι θα κανατε?

----------


## corto

κανειςςςς?????

----------


## Michael

> Επισης ρωταει πως δουλευουνε οι ναυτιλιακοι οικονομολογοι.Πανε με ποσοστο επι του συμβολαιου οπως ειναι οι νομικοι "??


Οι αμοιβές εξαρτώνται από την θέση και την εμπειρία. Γενικά δεν θα έλεγα πως ένας ναυτιλιακός οικονομολογος (απόφοιτος παπει) αμοίβεται με ποσοστά. Η τάση είναι να έχει ένα σταθερό μισθό και σε κάποιοες εταιρείες και θέσεις μπορεί να υπάρχουν και κάποια bonus. Και οι νομικοι πάντως δεν είναι απαραίτητο να δουλέυουν με ποσοστά.




> Μια φιλη θελει να μπει στην ναυτιλια και σκεφτεται να παει ναυτιλιακα οικονομικα στο παπει η ειναι καλυτερα να τελειωσει νομικη σαν νομικος σε ναυτιλιακη?





> Γενικοτερα που νομιζετε ειναι καλυτερα απο αποψη cost effective και ανταμοιβων σε σχεση με τις σπουδες και εσεις τι θα κανατε?


Βασικά, ένας απόφοιτος παπει ή γενικότερα ένας οικονομολογός (ασχέτως του αν έχει ειδικές σπουδές στην ναυτιλία) μπορεί να δουλέψει σε διάφορες θέσεις μεσα σε μια ναυτιλιακή ή παρεμφερη επιχείρηση κάποιες απο τις οποίες μπορούν να είναι και κοινές με αυτές που μπορέι να εργαστεί ένας νομικός. Κάθε θέση  έχει τις δικές της απαιτήσεις και ανάλογες αμοιβές.
Συνεπώς, δεν μπορέι να δωθεί ακριβής απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα. Νομίζω πως η φίλη σου θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα της τι θα της άρεσε περισότερο να σπουδάσει, νομικά ή οικονομικά. Αφού το ξεκαθαρίσει μπορεί να βάλει όλες τις δυνάμεις της να τα πάει όσο καλύτερα γίνεται και μετά να επιδιώξει να βρει δουλειά ειδικά στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα. Και στους δυο τομείς θα μπορούσε μετά από κάπποια χρόνια να βγάλει αρκετά καλά λεφτά, αλλά και στους δυο τομείς μπορεί να καταλήξει με ένα μέτριο μισθό ή και άνεργη. Για την ακρίβεια μπορεί να να χρειαστεί να ψάξει για δουλεία σε παρεμφερείς επιχειρήσείς και μετά να καταλήξει σε μια ναυτιλιακή. 
Εν κατακλέιδι θα πρότεινα να εστιάσει περισότερο στο τι της αρέσει, διότι άλλο πράγμα τα νομικά και άλλο τα οικονομικά, έστω και αν έχουν κοινους γνωστικούς τομείς και ειδικά στην ναυτιλία.

----------


## corto

Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθε_ια.

Μπορεις να μου δωσεις μια εικονα σχετικα με τα μεγεθη που λες στα οικονομικα .Δηλαδη ποσα λεφτα μπορει να φθασει ενας οικονομολογος σε μια ναυτιλιακη?Εαν γνωριζεις και για νομικους θα ηταν πολυ βοηθεια.Να τις δωσω μια εικονα γιατι δεν εχει οικειες περιπτωσεις και ειναι εξω απο το χωρο....

Ευχαριστωωωωωωωω_

----------


## Michael

> Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθε_ια.
> 
> Μπορεις να μου δωσεις μια εικονα σχετικα με τα μεγεθη που λες στα οικονομικα .Δηλαδη ποσα λεφτα μπορει να φθασει ενας οικονομολογος σε μια ναυτιλιακη?Εαν γνωριζεις και για νομικους θα ηταν πολυ βοηθεια.Να τις δωσω μια εικονα γιατι δεν εχει οικειες περιπτωσεις και ειναι εξω απο το χωρο....
> 
> Ευχαριστωωωωωωωω_


Εξαρτάται από την θέση, την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία, τα προσόντα του υποψηφίου, και τα χρόνια εμπειριας και άλλους παράγοντες. Μπορέι να ξεκινήσει απο τον βασικό μισθό και να φθάσει και σε 50 χιλιάρικα το χρόνο ή και τα διπλά. Αλλά τα τεράστια ποσά δεν θα τα πάρει κανείς με το καλημέρα, αλλά μετά από χρόνια και εφόσον η θέση του και τα πρόσόντα του είναι τέτοια που τα δικαιολογουν. Στους δικηγόρους θα έλεγα πως υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες για ξεκίνημα από λίγο πιο ψηλό επίπεδο μισθών, αλλά ίσως να έιναι πιο περιοσμένες σε αριθμό και εξαρτάται και από το που έχει αποφοιτήσει κανείς. Γενικά στην ναυτιλία συνήθως το επίπεδο των μισθών είναι λίγο υψηλότερο από άλλους τομείς, αλλά και οι απαιτήσεις και οι ώρες εργασίας είναι περίσότερες. Είτε τον ένα κλάδο διαλέξει είτε τον άλλο ας τον διαλέξει περισσότερο γιατί του αρέσει κανείς, ώστε να καταφέρει να γίνει αρκετα καλός σε αυτό που θα κάνει και άρα να μπορεί να διαπραγματευτεί ανάλογα και την αμοιβη του μετά από κάποια χρόνια. Αν το διαλέξει με βάση μόνο τα χρηματα, κινδυνευέι να πάει για μαλλί και φύγει κουρεμένος. Όσα πτυχία και να έχει κανείς αν δεν αποδείξει στην π΄ραξη ότι μπορει να κα΄νει την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά και να φερει αποτέλεσμα   δύσκολα θα αμοιφθεί με μεγάλα ποσά. Οπότε και πάλι προτείνω να σκεφθεί το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς που της αρέσει και να ψάξει περισότερο τι κάνει ο καθένας σε μια ναυτιλιακή και ανα αυτό θα της αρέσει να το κάνει για επόμενα χρόνια και το κριτήριο του μισθού ας μην την απασχολεί τόσο έντονα σε π΄ρωτη φαση, τα λεφτα είνει γενικά καλά, αρκει να μπορεί κανείς να πείσει ότι η δουλειά που προσφέρει αξίζει για παραπάνω διότι φ΄ρνει παρπάνω λεφτά στον πλοιοοκτήτη.

----------

